# Agility trial Saturday-fingers crossed



## mainegsd (Sep 16, 2010)

Axle and I are entered in a trial on Saturday. With any luck he will finish his Novice Standard title as well as his Novice Jumpers title. It's a great venue that Axle really seems to enjoy; indoors, not a lot of distractions. My fingers are crossed!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Good Luck at the trial! let us know how you do,


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good luck! You get extra credit if you can post photos and videos of your runs when you get back!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

good luck!!! if you post pictures i respectfully request to snag them for my video that i'm making of various pictures with GSDs and some mals and dutchies thrown in!


----------



## mainegsd (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll do my best to bring back photos +/- video.....


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Good luck and do post pictures


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow! How exciting. Keep us posted!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good luck.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Go Team Axel!!! Look forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## mainegsd (Sep 16, 2010)

Had lots of fun at trial yesterday, but didn't bring home any ribbons . Jumpers run, I started Axle too close to first jump and he knocked the bar. Standard run would've Q'd, but he missed his down contact on the dog walk.....we'll get 'em next time. MRL: am trying for xtra credit with video, but need to find software disc for camera....will post as soon as i can


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

mainegsd said:


> Had lots of fun at trial yesterday, but didn't bring home any ribbons . Jumpers run, I started Axle too close to first jump and he knocked the bar. Standard run would've Q'd, but he missed his down contact on the dog walk.....we'll get 'em next time. MRL: am trying for xtra credit with video, but need to find software disc for camera....will post as soon as i can


Hey, we all have to learn about that darn first bar. I've found that more I can back Bretta up from that bar, the better her chance is to really judge her takeoff and keep the darn bar up! 

Can you use your camera/video just as a hard drive type thing (like your J:\ drive or whatever it comes up?) I know that works for my camera, just attach it by the cord to a USB port on my camera and look for the video file on the camera. Just download it and then can use the movie software that came with my computer...

Otherwise LOOK FOR THAT DISK! Can't wait to see the day. Only one knocked bar and on lost contact sounds like a great day to me!


----------



## mainegsd (Sep 16, 2010)

it was a great day. i don't need ribbons to be a proud mom


----------

